# Prancing



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

My 8 month old German Shepherd walks like a horse prancing . I love it because it looks so elegant . Is this normal characteristic for a German Shepherd to have ? anyone's dog do this behavior ?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

The only dogs I ever saw prance were dogs that were very confident and I only have seen 3 or 4.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

My Ava prances 

(and interestingly...she is sooooo NOT a confident dog)


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Myamom said:


> My Ava prances
> 
> (and interestingly...she is sooooo NOT a confident dog)


LOL I guess we can rule that out then..


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh's best friend Kobe is a black gsd and he prances like a show pony- it's so cute because he's 7 mos old and all legs. Stosh does it when we're playing frisbee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Shhh, don't tell anyone, but we call Rocky "Prancy Pants." :help:


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah... Lucy definitely prances. It looks like she bounces every time she takes a step. It's pretty funny to watch.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax does it... it looks so cute because he still has big fuzzy paws and tail


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

LOL... I grew up showing horse hunter jumper! Rasied and trained many. I have only one now an Arabian. I tell my husband quite often that Otto trots and canters like a horse. I thought I was the only one that thought this. Its like a floating thing that he does. "Magical"


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

DJ prances when he wants me to try to take his "woobie" from him, his former owner thought "keep away" was a cute game to play with GSD's


----------



## kokoinmich (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah I have to say that my girl is a prancer also.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

Ava prances. I call her "my lil pony". It's soo cute!


----------



## MikeMartinez10 (Mar 18, 2010)

Its funny cause I have a male pup, almost looks like hes marching ! Anyways, I found it rather amusing .


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Obie will prance when he sees a dog or a cat on our walks. It's his way of saying: "Look at me! Look at me!"

Ike prances when he heels.


----------

